
A Day of Communication at GitHub - geetarista
http://zachholman.com/posts/github-communication/
======
doff
We've been using Slack, which seems like maybe it's a cross between Team &
chat. And I can't imagine life without it. So useful. I get close to zero
emails from anyone I work with.

~~~
troyk
do you have a link to Slack? Doesn't seem to ring any bells
[https://github.com/search?q=slack](https://github.com/search?q=slack)

~~~
konspence
[http://slack.com](http://slack.com)

------
schwuk
"Team" would seem to be mirroring what Automattic have done with WordPress +
P2: [http://ma.tt/2009/05/how-p2-changed-
automattic/](http://ma.tt/2009/05/how-p2-changed-automattic/)

------
pchm
Team looks like a pretty awesome tool. Do you guys have any plans to release
it publicly at some point?

~~~
enra
We've been working on the high-level (not-email) communication with
[https://sendtoinc.com](https://sendtoinc.com)

------
berrywater
What campfire client is that?

~~~
ehPReth
Alt text on the first image says it's a custom campfire client

------
petemill
Amazing summary and inspirational - thanks. Do you allow groups to create
private chat rooms that are invite-only? Having that debate at the moment in
our team.

~~~
bnferguson
Chat is completely open, anyone can join any room and anyone can see the full
history of that room. This isn't just development, even Legal and HR have
rooms. If you need to have something that exists as institutional knowledge
Issues is a good way to go, but we try to hook Chat convos into Issues. Hubot
is setup to post comments in an Issue when someone posts a link to an Issue in
Chat. Great for looping that synchronous convo into the async stuff.

If you need to be more private, in person, email, or Bluejeans is the way to
go.

------
smileysteve
Chat is definitely a great way to reduce meetings.

It's also good at backgrounding JIT conversations. If my mind is on something
I can not have to think of an answer immediately. If the question is simple,
it may not take much thought or distraction.

------
ksec
I wish Team would be released as a services or at a cost for self
installation.

------
NDizzle
Team sounds a lot like what yammer was at one point.

~~~
IanV
Team looks to me the same as Yammer is now, and from Zack's post "high-level
communication in the company" is exactly what Yammer is about (were just
trying Yammer out ourselves, ad well as slack, which rocks!)

------
jey
Wow. Running a company primarily on Chat and Team makes too much sense. I'm
going to steal these ideas.

